# What is classed as cohabiting? Brother is on ill health benefits, gf stays over



## caron (6 Feb 2007)

Hi,

Can anyone clarify for me what is classed as cohabiting. My brother is on benefits due to ill health and his girlfriend would like to stay over sometime.

He is reluctant to allow this as he is worried it would be classed as cohabiting and he would lose his right to benefit.

She has a good job but they have not been together very long and at this point I think they just want to see where there relationship is going. She does not want to move in or anything just stay a few nights a week sometime, she still lives with parents.

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (6 Feb 2007)

*Re: cohabiting*

I would imagine that cohabiting means that they share a _PPR/Principal Private Residence _(owned or rented) and/or general household expenses rather than stying over from time to time.


----------



## gipimann (6 Feb 2007)

*Re: cohabiting*

If your brother is on illness benefit (based on PRSI contributions) then it doesn't matter whether his girlfriend moves in or not - he can continue to claim for himself and his payment will not be affected.
If he's on a means-tested payment then it could be a factor.
The Dept of Social and Family Affairs have a document outlining the criteria for establishing cohabitation.   The following link will bring you to it -  http://www.welfare.ie/foi/cohabit.html


----------



## Welfarite (7 Feb 2007)

The only time co-hapiting quetion would arise is if teh person was on one-parent family payment so there should be no need to worry. It is important to know whether he is on Illness benefit or Disability allownace as the latter is measn-tested (As stated above) and a change in his circumstances will mean a review of his means


----------



## _Paul_ (8 Feb 2007)

Welfarite said:


> It is important to know whether he is on Illness benefit or Disability allownace as the latter is measn-tested (As stated above) and a change in his circumstances will mean a review of his means


Just wondered; what are the definitions which define whether a condition is an "illness" or whether a condition is a "disability"?


----------



## gipimann (8 Feb 2007)

Its the duration or expected duration of the condition.

Illness benefit (which was called disability benefit up to last September) is seen as a short-term payment.  It is defined as "a payment for insured people who cannot work due to illness".
If a person is permanently incapable of work due to illness or disability (and have sufficient PRSI contributions) they may qualify for Invalidity Pension.
Disability Allowance is a means-tested payment for persons who have "an injury, disease, illness or physical or mental disability" which has lasted or is expected to last over 1 year, and severely restricts the claimant's ability to work.   Persons who have insufficient PRSI contributions for Invalidity Pension may apply for Disability Allowance.
Information taken from the "Guide to Social Welfare Services" available from the Dept. of Social and Family Affairs, and also available on www.welfare.ie


----------

